# Rangers resignations?



## Farneyman (Feb 10, 2017)

True or not?

What a strange situation going on.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 10, 2017)

I can't take much more, Fabian. An utter shambles!


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 10, 2017)

Originally thought it was a hack job or something on the website. 

It's the real fans, like you, I feel sorry for.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 10, 2017)

Are Walter Smith and Ally McCoist coming back?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 10, 2017)

Farneyman said:



			Originally thought it was a hack job or something on the website. 

It's the real fans, like you, I feel sorry for.
		
Click to expand...

I've thought for a while they were looking to get rid of him. Best guess now is that something has been said and they're trying to twist it into a resignation to avoid paying them off.

I read a story today that said Donald Trump almost bought them before Craig Whyte.... I actually wish he had, it's that bad!


----------



## DCB (Feb 10, 2017)

Been watching Sky Sports, seems to me that there's been a bit of brinkmanship being played and it may well have back fired on them.

Time to get a proper manager in now, one who knows how football needs to be played.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 10, 2017)

DCB said:



			Been watching Sky Sports, seems to me that there's been a bit of brinkmanship being played and it may well have back fired on them.

Time to get a proper manager in now, one who knows how football needs to be played.
		
Click to expand...

They're currently running a Â£10m a season deficit. Warburton was doing a decent job within the constraints currently in place.


----------



## DCB (Feb 10, 2017)

His signings certainly haven't helped reduce their deficit. There are too many players there not worthy of pulling on the jersey and they are getting(for scotland) big money to do it.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 10, 2017)

If this is going to happen then can we please get Billy Davies in....yes he'll ruffle Dave King up and want to run the show on his own,BUT he's never failed wherever he's been plus he's blue through and through(think of the fireworks he would bring!!!)


----------



## ger147 (Feb 10, 2017)

DCB said:



			His signings certainly haven't helped reduce their deficit. There are too many players there not worthy of pulling on the jersey and they are getting(for scotland) big money to do it.
		
Click to expand...

The Ashley issue and King losing his wallet issue are much bigger issues down Ibrox way than Warburton IMO.


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2017)

toyboy54 said:



			If this is going to happen then can we please get Billy Davies in....yes he'll ruffle Dave King up and want to run the show on his own,BUT he's never failed wherever he's been plus he's blue through and through(think of the fireworks he would bring!!!)
		
Click to expand...

Billy Davies? That could be more hilarious than the magic hat. 

Billy Davies is not Rangers answer.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 11, 2017)

Bring back Super Ally I say.

Warburton was doing a fair job, he got the team playing decent football.
His playing tactics were poor, he could not change plans when they were losing.
Unlucky with injuries to new signings. He clearly did not sign Barton, that was a board room disaster.
He promised the fans 2nd in the league and fulfilled it, quite easy to do with a much bigger budget than Aberdeen or Hearts.
The fans gave him a lot of support, next choice of manager will be critical. 

Billy Davies......did he not get sacked by the team Warburton is going to ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2017)

I saw a story that claimed Warburton had spoken to Nottingham Forest about the vacancy there. If that is true then he wasn't that committed and was looking to jump. The board have presumably reacted to that. That may explain some of last night.

Of course, if the above is not true then go back two steps.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 11, 2017)

Bit of a poisoned chalice the Rangers job, fans will not be happy with anything but being no.1 in Scotland all the time and back in Champions League despite all the financial collapse and ongoing problems and Celtic having a huge head start and a very good squad and top manager presently. Warburton wasn't doing that badly imo, silly expectations from fans given the squad they have not helped by poor/unlucky signings such as Barton and Krancjar of course. They're lying around 2nd/3rd in their first season back up, doesn't seem so terrible to me and club/fans should have more patience, at least Warburton tried to play football the right way. Don't expect the next appointment to do much better tbh, how can they without massive financial input that the board either don't have or refuse to spend?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 11, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I saw a story that claimed Warburton had spoken to Nottingham Forest about the vacancy there. If that is true then he wasn't that committed and was looking to jump. The board have presumably reacted to that. That may explain some of last night.

Of course, if the above is not true then go back two steps.
		
Click to expand...

Story seems to be that warburton wants the forest job and his agent approached the rangers board to ask if he could be released without compensation. The board agreed but subsequently the agent back pedalled claiming he hadn't actually resigned. Possibly after forest saying they don't want him?

Embarrassing but I'd say he's gone and it'll likely end up in court. Seems harsh to say Dave king hasn't stumped up cash, must be close to Â£30m just on legal fees.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 11, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Bit of a poisoned chalice the Rangers job, fans will not be happy with anything but being no.1 in Scotland all the time and back in Champions League despite all the financial collapse and ongoing problems and Celtic having a huge head start and a very good squad and top manager presently. Warburton wasn't doing that badly imo, silly expectations from fans given the squad they have not helped by poor/unlucky signings such as Barton and Krancjar of course. They're lying around 2nd/3rd in their first season back up, doesn't seem so terrible to me and club/fans should have more patience, at least Warburton tried to play football the right way. Don't expect the next appointment to do much better tbh, how can they without massive financial input that the board either don't have or refuse to spend?
		
Click to expand...

Not true about the fans. The vast majority are quite clear about where rangers are and nobody is expecting them to challenge Celtic at the moment. Problem is there doesn't seem to be a strategy to even gradually narrow that gap. Agree he's been very unlucky with injuries but there are glaring problems in the team that don't seem to be getting addressed.


----------



## DCB (Feb 11, 2017)

Just heard a version of what went on behind the scenes this week. If true, the Warburton and his team deserve everything they get ....

Seems Warburton advisor /agent has played a very high stakes game of poker ..... and lost.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 11, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not true about the fans. The vast majority are quite clear about where rangers are and nobody is expecting them to challenge Celtic at the moment. Problem is there doesn't seem to be a strategy to even gradually narrow that gap. Agree he's been very unlucky with injuries but there are glaring problems in the team that don't seem to be getting addressed.
		
Click to expand...

Well good luck with that but a new manager of reputation or clout is going to have be pretty desperate for that job imo. OK Warburton is now getting pelters for trying to wangle a way out of the club but why does he want out so soon? - unrealistic goals and a poor relationship with the 'talk the talk but wont walk the walk' boss King, have sympathies with MB, will be the same old for the next guy in the door. Rangers are still to make a baseline of where they are now before thinking about developing a strategy to catch Celtic, I'm a Dons fan not a Celt incidentally. Re new manager McInnes has done all he can for Aberdeen, if Rangers ask I think he'll go, would be a better appointment than McLeish for Rangers I think, McInnes knows the league inside out now, McLeish is rusty.


----------



## Val (Feb 11, 2017)

DCB said:



			Just heard a version of what went on behind the scenes this week. If true, the Warburton and his team deserve everything they get ....

Seems Warburton advisor /agent has played a very high stakes game of poker ..... and lost.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it Dave, Im led to believe Rangers called their bluff and saved themselves a fortune by doing so


----------



## Val (Feb 11, 2017)

McInnes would be talking a backward step going to Rangers just now.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 11, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Well good luck with that but a new manager of reputation or clout is going to have be pretty desperate for that job imo. OK Warburton is now getting pelters for trying to wangle a way out of the club but why does he want out so soon? - unrealistic goals and a poor relationship with the 'talk the talk but wont walk the walk' boss King, have sympathies with MB, will be the same old for the next guy in the door. Rangers are still to make a baseline of where they are now before thinking about developing a strategy to catch Celtic, I'm a Dons fan not a Celt incidentally. Re new manager McInnes has done all he can for Aberdeen, if Rangers ask I think he'll go, would be a better appointment than McLeish for Rangers I think, McInnes knows the league inside out now, McLeish is rusty.
		
Click to expand...

I agree about Warbuton, incidentally, and am disappointed he's leaving but it's been clear for a while he was going to get punted at the end of the season. It's obviously a very difficult job under the present circumstances but not without its attractions so will be interesting to see who they get.

I don't think McInnes the is answer, incidentally. And not Mcleish either.... or Souness who was even mentioned in some quarters!!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 11, 2017)

Val said:



			McInnes would be talking a backward step going to Rangers just now.
		
Click to expand...

Now you're just trolling!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 11, 2017)

Alex Neil may be a good choice.
Despite a good start to the season his coat is on the shoogly peg at Norwich.


----------



## Val (Feb 11, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Now you're just trolling! 

Click to expand...

I'm serious, at this point in time and looking at at in footballing terms. Aberdeen are ahead of Rangers in the league, they have a stable board and looking to invest in a new stadium. All is positive whereas at Ibrox, it's still fight after fight and they are still developing a squad that can challenge at all levels domestically.

I believe if McInnes was offered the job he'd take it but I don't believe at this point he would be joining a better club.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 11, 2017)

Val said:



			I'm serious, at this point in time and looking at at in footballing terms. Aberdeen are ahead of Rangers in the league, they have a stable board and looking to invest in a new stadium. All is positive whereas at Ibrox, it's still fight after fight and they are still developing a squad that can challenge at all levels domestically.

I believe if McInnes was offered the job he'd take it but I don't believe at this point he would be joining a better club.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not listening.....

:ears:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 11, 2017)

Val said:



			I'm serious, at this point in time and looking at at in footballing terms. Aberdeen are ahead of Rangers in the league, they have a stable board and looking to invest in a new stadium. All is positive whereas at Ibrox, it's still fight after fight and they are still developing a squad that can challenge at all levels domestically.

I believe if McInnes was offered the job he'd take it but I don't believe at this point he would be joining a better club.
		
Click to expand...

The Off the Ball pundits think it will be McInnes.
They also said that Warburton was going to Forrest in the summer but Forrest did not want to pay compo.
Warburton's agent tried to stitch up Rangers and it backfired.

Jings these London bankers.....not the brightest.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2017)

Very odd that he even talked to Forest. They have big financial issues and Nigel Clough backed away and preferred to stay at Burton then go there. Why move from one financial basket case to another?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh dear it has started already

Seemingly he only resigned from the company and not the club.
From now on he will be known as The Warburton.


----------



## Simbo (Feb 11, 2017)

Val said:



			McInnes would be talking a backward step going to Rangers just now.
		
Click to expand...

Behave yourself! 

Warburton started well but anyone who has been watching rangers recently will know they have been exceptionally poor, even with injuries the performances have been dreadful. The board and management have had a complete breakdown, probably over the Barton saga, no way was he a warburton signing. 
Warburton was asked to explain the performances from the team and it appears he's spat the dummy, possibly leaked to the press. Then has allegedly been caught fishing for jobs down south. His agent has tried to pull the wool over the boards eyes and Dave king has shown the lot of them the door. 
Did any of them really think they were going to step on a guy like Dave kings toes?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 12, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Alex Neil may be a good choice.
Despite a good start to the season his coat is on the shoogly peg at Norwich.
		
Click to expand...

His peg must be a bit firmer after yesterdays result.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 12, 2017)

Out of interest ....what do the Rangers supporters think of a McLeish return ?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 12, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Out of interest ....what do the Rangers supporters think of a McLeish return ?
		
Click to expand...

Not for me.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 12, 2017)

Don't blame the club at all. Having heard the story on the radio yeasterday who would really want a manager and his support staff who asked if they could resign, then ask if they could resind the request and stay.
Whatever the club, that shows no respect.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 12, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Don't blame the club at all. Having heard the story on the radio yeasterday who would really want a manager and his support staff who asked if they could resign, then ask if they could resind the request and stay.
Whatever the club, that shows no respect.
		
Click to expand...

And yet every so called expert criticised Birmingham City for parting company with Gary Rowett when he was going for interviews and touting himself for other jobs whilst also delaying signing a new contract.

There is no loyalty in football other than from fans and I appreciate managers have to look out for their careers but if they get caught out they must accept the consequences.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Out of interest ....what do the Rangers supporters think of a McLeish return ?
		
Click to expand...

Or Malky Mackay ??


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 12, 2017)

MetalMickie said:



			And yet every so called expert criticised Birmingham City for parting company with Gary Rowett when he was going for interviews and touting himself for other jobs whilst also delaying signing a new contract.

There is no loyalty in football other than from fans and I appreciate managers have to look out for their careers but if they get caught out they must accept the consequences.
		
Click to expand...


I am no expert, Birmingham City or Rangers fan. I am simply forming an opinion on the situation as relayed on 5live yesterday morning, in that he and the support staff asked if they could resign and had it accepted and then when Forest showed no interest asked the club if they could un-resign and return to how things were.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 12, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I am no expert, Birmingham City or Rangers fan. I am simply forming an opinion on the situation as relayed on 5live yesterday morning, in that he and the support staff asked if they could resign and had it accepted and then when Forest showed no interest asked the club if they could un-resign and return to how things were.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I wasn't disagreeing with you.

The circumstances of the two seem to be pretty similar yet one (Warburton) is rightly receiving little sympathy whilst the other (Rowett) has been portrayed by many as a victim.

Neither seem to have shown their employers much respect and have rightly suffered the consequences.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 12, 2017)

MetalMickie said:



			Sorry, I wasn't disagreeing with you.

The circumstances of the two seem to be pretty similar yet one (Warburton) is rightly receiving little sympathy whilst the other (Rowett) has been portrayed by many as a victim.

Neither seem to have shown their employers much respect and have rightly suffered the consequences.
		
Click to expand...

It's funny how the media can put a different spin on things depending on the circumstances 

If it's true that they wished to resign then changed their mind then the club are right to get rid of them in  my opinion. 

Once you know you are leaving a job or wanting to leave are you really giving it everything?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 12, 2017)

Farneyman said:



			It's funny how the media can put a different spin on things depending on the circumstances 

If it's true that they wished to resign then changed their mind then the club are right to get rid of them in  my opinion. 

Once you know you are leaving a job or wanting to leave are you really giving it everything?
		
Click to expand...


Yes, after all it is just like any other job.

I was once offered a significant promotion and rise having tendered my resignation but would not withdraw that notice as I knew that I could no longer feel committed to that employer.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 12, 2017)

MetalMickie said:



			Yes, after all it is just like any other job.

I was once offered a significant promotion and rise having tendered my resignation but would not withdraw that notice as I knew that I could no longer feel committed to that employer.
		
Click to expand...


And they would more than likely have thought the same, so full respect to you for sticking with your original choice.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 12, 2017)

He was clearly never a Ger as he has done walking away.

As a supporter of one of the Gers fans diddy clubs I'm afraid schadenfreude is my over-riding emotion. Doubt Sellick will be challenged by The Rangers for 10 yrs - what with The Rangers running the Â£10m deficit mentioned and Sellick reporting a profit of just under Â£20m and on course to bring in Â£30m+ for Dembele plus 10s of millions each season for Champions League.  Meanwhile we diddy clubs will just keep plugging away look for a top 6 place and a cup final every so often whilst remaining financially sound.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 13, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He was clearly never a Ger as he has done walking away.

As a supporter of one of the Gers fans diddy clubs I'm afraid schadenfreude is my over-riding emotion. Doubt Sellick will be challenged by The Rangers for 10 yrs - what with The Rangers running the Â£10m deficit mentioned and Sellick reporting a profit of just under Â£20m and on course to bring in Â£30m+ for Dembele plus 10s of millions each season for Champions League.  Meanwhile we diddy clubs will just keep plugging away look for a top 6 place and a cup final every so often whilst remaining financially sound.
		
Click to expand...

The fan ownership thing seems to be working well though.
The Foundation for Hearts have just contributed another Â£1m towards the new stand.....that's over Â£4m in three years directly from the fans.
Hibs seem to be going down the same route as Hearts and Motherwell.
These clubs will never be able to compete with celtic.
Rangers will take years to become a force again, if they can stay afloat by controlling their spending.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 13, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The fan ownership thing seems to be working well though.
The Foundation for Hearts have just contributed another Â£1m towards the new stand.....that's over Â£4m in three years directly from the fans.
Hibs seem to be going down the same route as Hearts and Motherwell.
These clubs will never be able to compete with celtic.
Rangers will take years to become a force again, if they can stay afloat by controlling their spending.
		
Click to expand...

Watching the game yesterday I guessed Hearts are in the process of replacing their old main stand - with a main truss running the length of the stand looking all on it's lonesome at the moment.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 13, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watching the game yesterday I guessed Hearts are in the process of replacing their old main stand - with a main truss running the length of the stand looking all on it's lonesome at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately I missed the game. I gather it was awful.

Yes...rebuilding old main stand to take capacity up to 20,000+ 
They have been at capacity for the last few years with a strong season ticket and corporate demand.

Looks like going bust was the best thing that happened to them.

Hibs also getting strong support in the Championship and a new Edinburgh City team in the league. The capital's fitba future is looking rosie.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 13, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Fortunately I missed the game. I gather it was awful.

Yes...rebuilding old main stand to take capacity up to 20,000+ 
They have been at capacity for the last few years with a strong season ticket and corporate demand.

Looks like going bust was the best thing that happened to them.

Hibs also getting strong support in the Championship and a new Edinburgh City team in the league. The capital's fitba future is looking rosie.
		
Click to expand...

And here's Mrs Hogie telling me at the weekend that she doesn't want to move to Glasgow - but wants to move to Edinburgh - New Town, West End or The Meadows or maybe Leith area.  Maybe I'll find myself watching Hearts of a winters day - more likely to watch Edinburgh - or head up to Perth.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 13, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And here's Mrs Hogie telling me at the weekend that she doesn't want to move to Glasgow - but wants to move to Edinburgh - New Town, West End or The Meadows or maybe Leith area.  Maybe I'll find myself watching Hearts of a winters day - more likely to watch Edinburgh - or head up to Perth.
		
Click to expand...

Always a great atmosphere at Tynecastle, glad they stayed at Gorgie. 

You will need more bawbees in Edinburgh, especially New Town/Meadows.
Leith is nice [in parts] and grotty [in other parts]. The sun shines there quite a bit.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 21, 2017)

Alan Pardew in the frame for the managers job.
Good match.........he would do a decent job


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 21, 2017)

Ha ha ha ha. He could cause riots up there.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 21, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Alan Pardew in the frame for the managers job.
Good match.........he would do a decent job
		
Click to expand...

In fairness with the budget and players any halfway competent manager could do a "decent job".

Problem is Rangers expectations (and that of the fans) are a lot higher than decent........  Bit of a shame for the fans (although hurts me to say it ), everything they do is a shambles over the past couple of years


----------



## Val (Feb 21, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Alan Pardew in the frame for the managers job.
Good match.........he would do a decent job
		
Click to expand...

Rangers couldn't afford Alan Pardew, he would command Â£2m a year easily before his staff salaries.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 21, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			In fairness with the budget and players any halfway competent manager could do a "decent job".

Problem is Rangers expectations (and that of the fans) are a lot higher than decent........  Bit of a shame for the fans (although hurts me to say it ), everything they do is a shambles over the past couple of years
		
Click to expand...

Budget..yes.........players not so sure.
For a small proportion of Rangers budget Hearts, in recent years, have bought and sold a much better bunch of players.
Rangers would do well to copy their model.


----------



## Slab (Feb 21, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Budget..yes.........players not so sure.
For a small proportion of Rangers budget Hearts, in recent years, have bought and sold a much better bunch of players.
Rangers would do well to copy their model.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a 40 year Jambo fan but even I think we should be a little bit reserved and humble when holding up 'our model' as an example (that we've been using for nearly a whole 3 years) 
After all we only have the current model because of a huge financial failure trying to follow the Rangers model of throwing money around

Things are certainly on the up in the very recent past but lets face it they could hardly have gone down much more



190*51*2


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 21, 2017)

Slab said:



			I'm a 40 year Jambo fan but even I think we should be a little bit reserved and humble when holding up 'our model' as an example (that we've been using for nearly a whole 3 years) 
After all we only have the current model because of a huge financial failure trying to follow the Rangers model of throwing money around

Things are certainly on the up in the very recent past but lets face it they could hardly have gone down much more



190*51*2
		
Click to expand...

Very true, I should have said 'recent model'.
Getting a bit ahead of myself.


----------



## Val (Feb 21, 2017)

Slab said:



			I'm a 40 year Jambo fan but even I think we should be a little bit reserved and humble when holding up 'our model' as an example (that we've been using for nearly a whole 3 years) 
After all we only have the current model because of a huge financial failure trying to follow the Rangers model of throwing money around

Things are certainly on the up in the very recent past but lets face it they could hardly have gone down much more



190*51*2
		
Click to expand...

I do like your little date jibe, very good

Jamie Walkers old man works with my son and he is very prone to the 5.1 in whichever scenario he can find, like a 5 mph sign with him standing beside it with his index finger up :rofl:


----------



## Slab (Feb 22, 2017)

Val said:



			I do like your little date jibe, very good

Jamie Walkers old man works with my son and he is very prone to the 5.1 in whichever scenario he can find, like a 5 mph sign with him standing beside it with his index finger up :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Well it is worth mentioning now & again 

Hennie Otto knows it too:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2017)

And I read of Rangers fans furious that their team cannot beat the likes of Inverness Cally Thistle and St Johnstone...well these two teams are not that bad these days - just that many Gers fans can't hack it.  

So now we hear them saying that the team and club today is not Rangers - it is not the Rangers of Struth, Waddell, Baxter and Young - it is a different club.  Which is rather what the rest of Scottish football have been pointing out since Rangers were liquidated in 2012.

What is quite nice is that, given the coming fixtures, some Rangers fans are expecting Rangers to be overtaken in the league in a few weeks time by St Johnstone


----------



## ger147 (Feb 22, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And I read of Rangers fans furious that their team cannot beat the likes of Inverness Cally Thistle and St Johnstone...well these two teams are not that bad these days - just that many Gers fans can't hack it.  

So now we hear them saying that the team and club today is not Rangers - it is not the Rangers of Struth, Waddell, Baxter and Young - it is a different club.  Which is rather what the rest of Scottish football have been pointing out since Rangers were liquidated in 2012.

What is quite nice is that, given the coming fixtures, some Rangers fans are expecting Rangers to be overtaken in the league in a few weeks time by St Johnstone  

Click to expand...

I very much doubt a diddy team will overtake Rangers, altho they are at serious risk of finishing as low as 4th as they continue to slip further behind Aberdeen and Hearts continue to close the gap.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2017)

ger147 said:



			I very much doubt a diddy team will overtake Rangers, altho they are at serious risk of finishing as low as 4th as they continue to slip further behind Aberdeen and Hearts continue to close the gap.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that you may well be right - but some Rangers fans are certainly considering such an Armageddon scenario


----------



## ger147 (Feb 22, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I suspect that you may well be right - but some Rangers fans are certainly considering such an Armageddon scenario 

Click to expand...

I doubt it, no matter what newspaper you read it in.  And I use the word "news" without prejudice when describing newspapers...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2017)

ger147 said:



			I doubt it, no matter what newspaper you read it in.  And I use the word "news" without prejudice when describing newspapers...
		
Click to expand...

I was reading such statements on _The Bears Den_.  That forum is always good value.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 22, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I was reading such statements on _The Bears Den_.  That forum is always good value.
		
Click to expand...

I can't log in there because they know what school I went to.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2017)

ger147 said:



			I can't log in there because they know what school I went to.
		
Click to expand...

ROFL


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 24, 2017)

2-1 to Super Calley......it's not going well for Rangers

Great game though, as was ICT's recent game v Hearts.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 25, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And I read of Rangers fans furious that their team cannot beat the likes of Inverness Cally Thistle and St Johnstone...well these two teams are not that bad these days - just that many Gers fans can't hack it.  

So now we hear them saying that the team and club today is not Rangers - it is not the Rangers of Struth, Waddell, Baxter and Young - it is a different club.  Which is rather what the rest of Scottish football have been pointing out since Rangers were liquidated in 2012.

What is quite nice is that, given the coming fixtures, some Rangers fans are expecting Rangers to be overtaken in the league in a few weeks time by St Johnstone  

Click to expand...

Confirmation that Rangers are still crap but St Johnstone deffo won't be catching them as they got pumped as well.

Poor result at home against Killie.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 25, 2017)

Apart from Celtic it has all gone a bit strange lately in the SPFL.


----------

